
AWS Redis goes multi-threaded - sudhirj
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/03/amazon-elasticache-for-redis-503-enhances-io-handling-to-boost-performance/
======
btashton
This title is missleading the linked page and the blog with metrics on this
say nothing about multhreading and instead focus on network IO performance.

From the blog "Today, we are announcing dynamic network processing to improve
I/O request processing within Amazon ElastiCache for Redis 5.0.3"

~~~
sudhirj
They're claiming an 87% increase in throughput - what exactly could they have
changed to achieve that? If it's a Linux/hardware thing, all EC2 instances
would be claiming this. What can you possibly change _outside_ of Redis that
would suddenly give a huge speed bump to Redis?

~~~
btashton
They are offloading the network processing as they state here.
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/boosting-
application-p...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/boosting-application-
performance-and-reducing-costs-with-amazon-elasticache-for-redis/)

------
sudhirj
I don't understand how, though? Is this a feature in normal Redis that's been
available for highly parallel machines or has AWS forked Redis as well?

~~~
simplyinfinity
Like this fork. Amazon either uses this one or have made their own fork.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368955)

~~~
sudhirj
Ah, thanks. Didn't remember that that project was called. Would be interesting
if AWS just decided to move their entire Redis installations to a non standard
distribution.

